# Brisket surprise



## wade (May 14, 2015)

We are seeing a lot of slow cooked BBQ now in some of our supermarkets. When I see a new smoked meat available I like to give it a try and so far they have been pretty disappointing. Over the past few months I have jokingly posted some pictures of the packs on here claiming that they were Dannys. When I saw another range on sale yesterday in Waitrose (one of our upper market stores) I bought one with the usual low expectations. They had a choice of ribs, pulled pork and brisket and as I had not seen brisket as an option in any of the other product ranges I decided to try it.













Brisket Pack.jpg



__ wade
__ May 14, 2015






To be honest the picture of the brisket on the box made it look quite dry and not particularly appetising. Inside the box was the small shrink wrapped slab of meat and a sachet of glaze sauce with instructions to remove packaging, wrap in foil and cook in oven at 180 C for 25-30 minutes. Then cover with the glaze and cook for a further 10 minutes.













Brisket 1.jpg



__ wade
__ May 14, 2015






Actually, after the glaze had been applied it started to look like the brisket we would recognise. 













Brisket 2.jpg



__ wade
__ May 14, 2015






Sliced and ready to serve. No smoke ring, but never mind. But what about the taste?...

It was very good.

Wow!!! did I just say that ???

It was moist, had a good texture, it had a lovely flavour that developed in the mouth and had just the right amount of heat. If I was to take it to the summer event and not tell anyone where it came from it would have received good reviews. 

Now maybe I just got lucky and picked up the best one of the batch, but it was certainly a pleasant surprise.

Sorry Danny you cannot take credit for smoking this one as I will be claiming it for myself LOL


----------



## smokin monkey (May 14, 2015)

? Summer get together and you've put yourself up for the Brisket?  :police2:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (May 14, 2015)

I managed to get a discount as i bought them in bulk. Dont say anything and we will see if anyone notices :biggrin:


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

Well.  I didn't want to tell you guys about my deal with Waitrose.  That's why I have been so busy lately.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Interesting find Wade.  Wonder where they are getting it?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 15, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Interesting find Wade.  Wonder where they are getting it?  Keep Smokin!


From the colour and the lack of even a hint of a smoke ring you can see that it has been oven cooked.

The ingredients stated on the box look as if they would make quite a reasonable rub/marinate/sauce, however even though the description on the front of the box says "British beef rubbed with sea salt and pepper,* hickory smoked *then cooked long and slow until truly tender" the only mention of smoke in the ingredients list is "Smoke Flavouring".

Still, for a supermarket product I thought it was a pretty good attempt and I would be happy to eat that piece of brisket again if served.


----------

